# looking for custom rods to be made!!!



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

I will need 4 rods total, not necessarily at the same time. The will be used for kayak fishing mostly. Plan on having 2 Avet SX conventional reels for live bait fishing for reds, kings, Spanish, & sharks & 2 small spinning reels like a Shimano Stratic or Quantum Cabo for specks, sheephead & things like that. I wanted to get Key Largo rods but I want the rod blank to be white & they said they don't do that. 

So I'm wanting a white rod, with mostly blue wrapping, along with some gold & maybe black wrapping. Is there anybody on here that can do that & possibly give me a round about price? 


Thanks, have a great day!


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I could Def do it it for around 130.00 per rod/ pending what brand blank you want. Email me at old31choppers, I work offshore and will not in until Wednesday you can call then at 850-207-5383, thanks. Shark Bite Customs


----------



## DonDiesel (Mar 25, 2009)

Good buddy of mine makes custom rods... check him out..
http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/2820023998.html


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I build custom rods, but wouldn't be able to give you a price without more details of what your looking for. I would need the to know what reel you would be using, what size line, what types of lures/rigs you would be using, as well as what type of line you will be using. As far as white blanks go, the selection for quality white blanks on the market is quite limited in the lighter actions. If you are interested in a price quote, I would be glad to give you one once I have all the information required to construct a quality custom rod.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ron at rodnreeldepot builds'em too... He's local...

http://www.rodnreeldepot.com/


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent you a pm.


----------

